# Hello all



## Thimble19 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am new to this forum - I came across it while looking up an Israeli fighter pilot that I knew a long time ago. His old sqaudron's patch is my avatar - 101Squadron. My user name is a tribute to my father who was a tailor and passed away this year.

I have loved military aircraft since I was a small boy growing up in upstate New York and later Pennsylvania. I used to go to the old Reading airshow and first saw and later got to meet several of the Blue Angels. I entered the USMC PLC program in the early 70's with the hopes of becoming a naval aviator and flying my all time favorite fighter jet, the F4, but alas my sinuses and an allergy shot that dream down. Law school took care of my distance vision several years later. Nonetheless while in the PLC program I did log some flight time in the old T28 Trojan and scaring the bejesus out of a bunch of RIO candidates by being allowed to fly a Grumman Gulfstream RIO trainnig aircraft over the Poconos. I now am a lawyer in Maryland. My work sometime takes me by Andrews Air Force Base on my way to court and I enjoy seeing the fighters fly in and out of there. 

I look forward to this forum and discussing miliatary aircraft.

Thanks for welcoming me aboard.

Thimble 19


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2006)

Hallo Thimbele19 !!!
Nice to read you here.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 6, 2006)

G'day mate, welcome to the board


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------

